# Anyone in Orange Beach with a boat and room for 3 (10/7-14)?



## Lick Skillet (Sep 11, 2017)

We will be in Orange Beach from 10/7-10/14 (originally were going to the keys but of course we've had to cancel and regroup!) If anyone will be there with a boat or wants to come down and has room for 3 for near shore or inshore we will take care of all costs for gas, bait etc. and whatever chores are needed to clean the boat after the trip. Also, recommendations for good inshore guides would be good too as well as surf fishing tips.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Sep 19, 2017)

Had a good trip with this guy a few years back

http://www.captainmikeweaver.com


----------



## How2fish (Sep 20, 2017)

http://www.limitoutcharters.com/index.html

http://www.captwesrozier.com/  both of these guys are very good.


----------

